# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  خطوط أون لاين الجوية تـعلن الندآآآء الأخـير للـرحلة رقـم [ 2 ] المتجهة إلى !

## امام اباتي

*مــــــــــــــــــــــــاليزيــــــــــا

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*أصل التسمية
اعتمد الاسم ماليزيا في عام 1963 عندما اتحدت سنغافورة وبورنيو الشمالية وساراواك واتحاد المالايو في اتحاد من 14 دولة. لكن الاسم نفسه قد استخدم  بشكل مبهم للإشارة إلى المناطق في جنوب شرق آسيا فيما قبل ذلك. في خريطة  نشرت في عام 1914 في شيكاغو طبعت كلمة ماليزيا على أنها تشير إلى بعض  الأقاليم ضمن أرخبيل الملايو فكر سياسيو الفلبين في حين من الأحيان بتسمية دولتهم "ماليزيا"، لكن ماليزيا سبقتهم إلى الاسم في عام 1963.  في وقت الاتحاد عام 1963، أخذت تسميات أخرى في الحسبان، كان من بينها  لانغكاسوكا، وفقاً للمملكة التاريخية التي احتلت الجزء العلوي من شبه جزيرة  الملايو في الألفية الأولى من الميلاد.

كتب عالم الأجناس الإيرل جورج صامويل ويندسور في عام 1850 في مجلة الأرخبيل الهندي وشرق آسيا مقترحاً بتسمية جزر اندونيسيا باسم ميلايونيسيا أو اندونيسيا. وفضل الاسم الأول.

هناك عدة نظريات حول أصل كلمة ملايو أو مالاي. يقول التفسير الأكثر قبولاً أن الكلمة مزيج من كلمتين من لغة التاميل -  السنسكريتية،  مالاي (تلة) واور (مدينة)، بما معناه مدينة التلة. تم تبني هذا الاسم  عندما بدأ المسافرون والتجار الهنود بتحديد المنطقة الجغرافية فيما حول  ماليزيا في الوقت الحاضر. يعتقد بأن هذه الكلمة أصل تسمية مملكة الملايو،  وهي مملكة كلاسيكية برزت بين القرنين السابع والثالث عشر، في المنطقة حول  دارماسرايا الحالية في سومطرة.  تأسست من قبل مجتمع حول نهر باتانغاري وتجار الذهب من منطقة مينانجكاباو  النائية. أضيفت اللاحقة - سيا من اللغة اللاتينية -اليونانية، مما يجعل اسم  ماليزيا يعني حرفياً أرض شعب الملايو. حملت المنطقة القارية من البلاد اسم  مالايا (بدون "- سي") حتى عام 1963، عندما ضمت للاتحاد مع صباح ساراواك  سنغافورة في الجزء الشمالي من جزيرة بورنيو. طردت سنغافورة 1965. أشار تغيير الاسم إلى تغير حدود البلاد إلى ما وراء شبه جزيرة الملايو.  تشير وصف الماليزي إلى كافة الشعب الماليزي من جميع الأعراق، بينما تشير  الملايو للشعب الملايو الأصليين، الذين يشكلون ما يقرب من نصف السكان.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*عصور ما قبل التاريخ
تكشف الأبحاث الأثرية وجود آثار من تلك المرحلة في جميع أنحاء شبه جزيرة ماليزيا وصباح  وساراواك. يعود أقرب دليل على أن الإنسان سكن المنطقة إلى 40,000 عاماً.  هؤلاء الصيادون الميزوليتيون هم على الأغلب أسلاف سيمانغ، وهي مجموعة  نيغريتو عرقية ذات أصول عميقة في شبه جزيرة الملايو.
يبدو أن سينوي مجموعة مركبة، حيث يعود ما يقرب من نصف سلالات أمهات  الحمض النووي إلى أسلاف سيمانغ والنصف الآخر إلى الهجرات اللاحقة من الهند الصينية.  يقترح العلماء بأنهم من نسل المزارعين الأوائل الناطقين بالأسترونيزية،  الذين جلبوا كلاً من لغتهم وتقنيات الزراعة إلى الجزء الجنوبي من شبه  الجزيرة فيما يقرب من 5000 سنة مضت. حيث اندمجوا واتحدوا مع السكان  الأصليين.
أسلاف المالايو الأوائل أكثر تنوعا. على الرغم من أنهم يظهرون بعض  الارتباط بجزيرة جنوب شرق آسيا، يرتبط بعضهم بأنساب في الهند الصينية من  العصر الجليدي الكبير الأخير، حوالي 20,000 سنة مضت. يدعم علماء  الأنثروبولوجيا الفكرة القائلة بأن أسلاف الملايو نشئوا فيما يعرف اليوم  باسم يونان في الصين.  أعقب ذلك انتشار هولوسيني مبكر عبر شبه جزيرة الملايو إلى جزيرة جنوب شرق  آسيا. نحو 300 ق.م، دفعوا داخلياً من قبل أسلاف الملايو الثانويين، وهم  مجموعة من العصر الحديدي أو العصر البرونزي تنحدر جزئياً من شعب تشام من  كمبوديا وفيتنام. كان أسلاف الملايو الثانويين المجموعة الأولى في شبه  الجزيرة التي تستخدم الأدوات المعدنية، والسلف المباشر لشعب الملايو  الماليزي الحالي.

*

----------

